# Costa Rica Finca de Licho



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Back from a much needed holiday and went to re-order these from Has Bean. The bad news.... sold out. The good news..... they will be back in stock but not for six weeks.

Thank God for Costa's beans.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Beans from the same farm available through Origin (and in my hopper at the moment)

Will be ordering a bag from Steve when these run out of there are no more Origin beans either.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a sweet tooth so the honey flavour is a favourite for me.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Luckily I bought 2kg green a couple of months ago, so still getting through those. Had a lovely sweet cup from the Chemex this morning.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just ordered a bag from Origin Glenn, thanks for that. I mentioned Coffee Forums on my order form.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Order a bag from Origin yesterday, as did a friend of mine after I'd passed on the tip - guess they may not have much left after Thursday! Very much looking forward to trying this.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm just hoping good old Royal Mail deliver on time on Friday.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Update from Steve, Costa Rica Finca de Licho is "days away".


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

***** UPDATE *******

** IT'S BACK **

Costa Rica Finca de Licho is back! My order arrived this morning and I can't wait to open my bag.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

sandykt said:


> ***** UPDATE *******
> 
> ** IT'S BACK **
> 
> Costa Rica Finca de Licho is back! My order arrived this morning and I can't wait to open my bag.


I roasted that







 Hope you're enjoying!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

I just ordered a bag last night! Will you have roasted mine too, Roland??


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

these are beautiful beans. I love them. I had them from Origin a while back and they where sublime.

I might have to get some from Hasbeans myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I bought them on strong recommendations here and I've really enjoyed them in the aeropress, tonight I had my first espresso with them and it was actually too sweet for me. It's definitely a smooth honey sweetness but it was overpowering what I know is a good bean. I'm not sure what to change to calm it down a bit. A shorter extraction time perhaps? Less grind? Any suggestions welcome, I don't like to feel like I'm missing out!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try the same weight but less water

Will have a stronger flavour to it, with less sweetness

Well done on rolling up the sleeves and roasting Roland

That's a quick promotion!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I do have a sweet tooth so these are great for me. A repeat order will be on the cards in the next few days.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Picked some of these up today from Hasbean...along with 250g Argentina Washed, 250g Shakiso Natural & 250g Escondida + some Kalita Kantan drippers.

Happy days


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am drinking these again at the moment. I love the sweet after taste. When these run out, I'm back to good old Costa beans until more supplies arrive.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

These are now sold out and not due back for at least six months according to Steve @HasBean. A great coffee I shall miss. For the time being, its back to the Costa coffee beans for me.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

These beans are still out of stock. Every now and then, I give Steve @HasBean a nudge on Twitter but no firm news yet.

In the meantime, I have purchased a 1 litre bottle of praline syrup from my local Costa and that satisfies my sweet tooth when I get a craving.

Will post an update on the Costa Rica Finca de Licho when I hear some firm news.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Please do Sandy. I managed to scrounge the remains of the last bag from Taylor St Baristas around Sept. It was a gorgeous espresso.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I get mine from Coffee Compass, I love the Licho but does anyone find it cups heavy on herbal and butternut squash soup notes!!??


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

This is back in stock at Has Bean and I'm enjoying it right now. This coffee is my absolute favourite.


----------

